# King Servers - trusted servers and hosting. 10% discount for members of the forum!



## King_servers

*King Servers offers quality VPS/VDS hosting, virtual hosting and other useful services. You will be pleasantly surprised by the service, support and the highest Uptime!*​


We provide all the conditions for project development - our capacities correspond with the declared ones, at any time you can perform vertical VPS scaling to physical server or several servers.

Technical support woks. Always. For the sake of your interests.

Optimal combination of price/quality. We work on fast virtualization systems that do not use server performance. High-end level data-centers. Stable prices for consistently high quality of virtual servers.

​*Virtual hosting of King Servers is represented by the following tariffs:*

*YEAR:*

Disk space: 5Gb
Domains: 1 domain / FTP access
Traffic : Unlimited
Database: Unlimited

*OPTIMO:*

Disk space: 10Gb
Domains: 5 domains / FTP access
Traffic : Unlimited
Database: Unlimited

*CENTURY:*

Disk space: 15Gb
Domains: 25 domains / FTP access
Traffic : Unlimited
Database: Unlimited

*MILLENIUM:*

Disk space: 25Gb
Domains: 50 domains / FTP access
Traffic : Unlimited
Database: Unlimited


​*Advantages of our VPS/VDS hosting:*

*USER-FRIENGLY DASHBOARD*

Simple and intuitively understandable interface will help you to prolong subscription to the hosting, change configuration, make request to the technical support and other tasks in a few minutes.

*ЕASILY SCALABLE CONFIGURATION*

You can change configuration of VPS in real time both increase and decrease the productivity of the server Here you will find solution for any task - fast and capacious HDD/SSD (10-100Gb HDD, 5-25Gb SSD) storages, qualitative communication channel from the data center, possibility to choose amount of RAM and type of CPU provides proper level of scalability.

*RELIABLE PROTECTION*

By the using of shared-hosting any project can be infected by a neighboring site. VPS/VDS means only independent virtual environment, so this way of infection or breaking open is excluded. Well-designed protection against DDOS-attacks.

*HIGH STABILITY*

Each launched server is tested. The software of stable assemblies and reliable hardware from world brands are used.

​
*HIGH-EFFICIENT SERVERS*

If you choose a server from the Prompt Setting Up Section with standard software, we will manage to prepare it for you within the shortest term possible.

*PROMPT SERVERS SETTING UP*

When you hit «Deploy», you will have the confidence that your new dedicated server solution will be available for use the same day, often in as little as an hour.

*CONVENIENT CONTROL PANEL*

Power management, IPMI access, real-time traffic monitoring – this and many other features you will find in our billing panel of server management.


​
Streaming Video
CDN - Content Delivery Network
Dedicated Servers
VDS Servers
*To get a 10% promo for any service of King Servers leave message "I want promo" in forum topic and we will contact you.*​
​


----------



## King_servers

*King Servers affiliate program*

Good opportunity of additional earnings with our affiliate program. Get 10% of all purchases and prolongations done by customers enrolled by you.

Your reward is able to be paid by any suitable way or used for our services purchase.

You can receive your referral link in your member area by by registering an account on King Servers.

*Rules:*

Registration of multiaccounts with the purpose to get reward is forbidden. It means that you can not be a referral to yourself;
The minimum amount for withdrawal is $20.


----------



## King_servers

Service *King Servers* greets forum users and informs:

*We remind that any forum user can get 10% promotion for any service of King Servers!

To get promocode you just need to reply message "I want promo" in topic and our support will contact you.


ADVANTAGES OF KING SERVERS:*


Experienced supporting personnel
24x7x365 access to tier 3
100% controlled decisions for SuperMicro servers
Monitoring of all servers 24/7
Several basic providers
99.9% uptime


----------



## King_servers

King Servers wishes forum users a good day and informs about new promotion:

*Now, after a transition to our service, you can get second month of any our service FOR FREE! You just need to contact our support on site.*

List of services King Servers with promotion:

Virtual hosting;
VPS/VDS hosting;
Dedicated servers;
Anti-DDos protection;
Data storage.


----------



## King_servers

*King Servers virtual hosting – rational solution for small commercial sites, upcoming projects, landings, business card websites. *

King Servers company monitors condition of servers 24 hours per day. So, the risk of overload is minimized. Data centers placed in USA and Netherlands equiped with modern climat control systems, uninterrupted power supply and excellent access to the internet. Raid-massives make loss of information unlikely.

*Besides, virtual hosting of King Servers has many other advantages:*

24/7 support
Gifts for CMS purchase
Anti DDoS
We will transfer websites ourselves
Free SSL certificate
PHP 5.5 - 7.2
One-click CMS installation
Gift domains
Backup copy


----------



## King_servers

*Try KING SERVERS and you will be satisfied by service, support and high uptime! Different organizations from all over the world use our servers for more than 8 years.*

*ADVANTAGES OF KING SERVERS:*

Experienced supporting personnel
24x7x365 access to tier 3
100% controlled decisions for SuperMicro servers
Monitoring of all servers 24/7
Several basic providers
99.9% uptime


----------



## King_servers

King Servers wishes forum users a good day and remind about promotion:

*After a transition to our service from another, you can get second month of any our service FOR FREE! You just need to contact our support on site.*

List of services King Servers with promotion:

Virtual hosting;
VPS/VDS hosting;
Dedicated servers;
Anti-DDos protection;
Data storage.

Don't lose an opportunity to get free month!


----------



## King_servers

*We offer high-quality VPS/VDS hosting on fast SSD drives. You will be pleasantly surprised by the service, support and the highest Uptime!*

*VPS/VDS hosting King Servers is better because:*


We give all the conditions for the development of the project - the capacities correspond to the declared ones, at any time you can conduct vertical scaling of the VPS to a physical server or several servers.
Technical support works. Always. And in the name of your interests.
The optimal combination of price/quality. We work on fast virtualization systems that do not consume server performance. Data centers of Hi-End level. Stable prices for the consistently high quality of virtual servers.
Read more about VPS/VDS hosting - here.

*Hosting protection in our time is not a whim, but a vital necessity. Protecting the web server from DDoS allows you to ensure the site is stable and avoid troubles in the future.*

*With anti-DDoS protection from King Servers your servers will be immune to even the most aggressive attacks.*

Learn more about anti-DDoS - here.


----------



## King_servers

*Protecting Yor servers from DDoS attacks King Servers: You are well protected by choosing our service! *

*WE ARE BETTER BECAUSE:*

We provide all conditions for the developers - our servers correspond to the claimed ones, at any time you can perform vertical scaling of the VPS to a physical server or several servers.
24/7 tech support. Anyway. For your comfort.
The optimal combination of price / quality.

*King Servers – is:*


Install servers and setup software within 10 minutes;
Providing an anti-ddos system for a site;
Security guarantee from Flood, UDP / ICMP Flood, HTTP / HTTPS-attacks;
Using secure IP addresses;
Traffic filtering provided by the hardware and software complex;
Dirty traffic filtering up to 1 TBit / s;
Transfer of dirty traffic to the King Servers (and clean, after filtering, goes to the client's site).

More about VPS/VDS hosting - here


----------



## King_servers

*Dedicated servers King Servers: alternative hosting in cases where you do not have enough reserves of virtual resources or VDS / VPS systems. After all, modern business increasingly requires a large number of servers for its work, so we offer you a server rental.*

*King Servers – is:*


Experienced supporting personnel;
24x7x365 access to tier 3;
100% controlled decisions for SuperMicro servers;
Monitoring of all servers 24/7;
Several basic providers;
99.9% uptime;

*WE ARE BETTER BECAUSE:*

We provide all conditions for the developers - our servers correspond to the claimed ones, at any time you can perform vertical scaling of the VPS to a physical server or several servers.
24/7 tech support. Anyway. For your comfort.
The optimal combination of price / quality.


More about VPS/VDS hosting - here


More about storage servers - here.


----------



## King_servers

*The backup system from  King Servers will take care of the security of your project. Massive selection of customisation options available, this flexible solution can be configured for almost any and every storage application from a first small business storage server to high availability enterprise-class storage appliances with built-in failover.*

 King Servers provides access to the repository using the basic protocols rsync and ftp. They allow you to automate the creation of snapshots of the file system or the copying of individual content. Rsync and ftp are the best way to automate backups.

*ADVANTAGES OF KING SERVERS:*


Experienced supporting personnel
24x7x365 access to tier 3
100% controlled decisions for SuperMicro servers
Monitoring of all servers 24/7
Several basic providers
99.9% uptime

More about storage servers - here.


----------



## kingservers

Hello dear friends,

In stock and on order, we offer servers for tasks of any complexity. You may have a small project or tasks for creating a large multi-layer infrastructure, AI&ML, or you are engaged in cryptocurrencies and need nodes. No matter what your tasks are, our experienced team of engineers and the capabilities of the server resource make it possible to implement most of them. 

Write us and let's discuss everything


https://www.kingservers.com
[email protected]
Telegram @tgkingservers


----------



## kingservers

*Happy Holidays and happy New Year!*

King Servers team sincerely wishes you to achieve great results in the new year, good luck, strong health and bright emotions! We want *2022* to be productive and full of pleasant events for you.

We prepared gifts for you! 
Discounts on servers *up to 50%,* depending on the type of service and purchase period. The discount will be valid until the *10-th of January.*
Use *promo code NEW-YEAR* for VPS/VDS or Anti-DDoS. For dedicated servers the site discounts have already taken into account, just click on the link and select a server.


Please Note:
• The amount of the discount depends on the period of purchase.
• Discount for dedicated servers and DDoS protection persists upon renewal.
• VPS/VDS discount is one-time.
• Discounts are only applicable to first purchases and not renewals.
• The promotion is valid until 10.01.2022. The terms of the promotion do not provide for the replacement of already rented servers with promotional ones. If you cancel the current servers within three months from the date of purchase of promotional ones, the discount is canceled.
• The financial department won’t work from 01.01.2022 to 09.01.2022. Technical support will remain available according to the regular work schedule, including holidays.


https://www.kingservers.com 
[email protected]
Telegram @tgkingservers


----------

